# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

## Juan Facundo

Tratando de instalar el paquete "madwifi", consigo este mensaje de error:

```
master linux # emerge madwifi-ng -av

 * IMPORTANT: 3 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621  USE="-injection" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621

 * madwifi-0.9.4-r4133-20100621.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Package:    net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: steev@gentoo.org pva@gentoo.org,mobile@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.36-gentoo-r5/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.36-gentoo-r5

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621 requires CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT selected by some Wireless LAN drivers (e.g CONFIG_IPW2100)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                               ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621.ebuild, line  41:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                        linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                       linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                       linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4133-20100621'

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621:

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621 requires CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT selected by some Wireless LAN drivers (e.g CONFIG_IPW2100)

 * Please check to make sure these options are set correctly.

 * Failure to do so may cause unexpected problems.

 * Once you have satisfied these options, please try merging

 * this package again.

 * ERROR: net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621 failed:

 *   Incorrect kernel configuration options

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *                               ebuild.sh, line  56:  Called pkg_setup

 *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621.ebuild, line  41:  Called linux-mod_pkg_setup

 *                        linux-mod.eclass, line 585:  Called linux-info_pkg_setup

 *                       linux-info.eclass, line 905:  Called check_extra_config

 *                       linux-info.eclass, line 799:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "Incorrect kernel configuration options"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/temp/die.env'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621/work/madwifi-0.9.4-r4133-20100621'

```

Buscando en la web encontré que alguien tiene configurada la opción: http://kirkholz.com.au/forum-posts/nvidiaOpenGL/linux-2.6.36-gentoo-r4.config.txt , así que simplemente la escribí en el archivo .config, ya que no encontré otro modo de hacerlo. Pero no he tenido buen resultado. La verdad que no se como hacer esto. Tengo que habilitar esta opción en el núcleo, pero no puedo hacerlo.

También encontré esto, pero no lo entiendo: https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/155971/

```
Submitter    Hauke Mehrtens

Date    Sept. 4, 2010, 3:06 p.m.

Message ID    <1283612809-6798-5-git-send-email-hauke@hauke-m.de>

Download    mbox | patch

Permalink    /patch/155971/

State    New

Headers    show

Comments

Hauke Mehrtens - Sept. 4, 2010, 3:06 p.m.

Some modules need CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT to be set. They should not be

build if CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT was not set.

Signed-off-by: Hauke Mehrtens <hauke@hauke-m.de>

---

 config.mk |    6 ++++++

 1 files changed, 6 insertions(+), 0 deletions(-)

Patch

diff --git a/config.mk b/config.mk

index 3e09763..3fee3fe 100644

--- a/config.mk

+++ b/config.mk

@@ -253,6 +253,7 @@  CONFIG_LIBIPW=m

 # CONFIG_LIBIPW_DEBUG=y

 

 

+ifdef CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 CONFIG_IPW2100=m

 CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

 # CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG=y

@@ -274,6 +275,7 @@  CONFIG_IPW2200_QOS=y

 # it on via sysfs:

 #

 # % echo 1 > /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rtap_iface

+endif #CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 

 ifdef CONFIG_SSB

 # Sonics Silicon Backplane

@@ -331,6 +333,7 @@  else #CONFIG_COMPAT_KERNEL_27

 CONFIG_ATL1C=m

 endif #CONFIG_COMPAT_KERNEL_27

 

+ifdef CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 CONFIG_HERMES=m

 CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

 ifdef CONFIG_PPC_PMAC

@@ -344,6 +347,7 @@  ifdef CONFIG_PCMCIA

 CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=m

 CONFIG_PCMCIA_SPECTRUM=m

 endif #CONFIG_PCMCIA

+endif #CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 

 endif #CONFIG_PCI

 ## end of PCI

@@ -490,6 +494,7 @@  CONFIG_BT_HCIBTSDIO=m

 CONFIG_BT_MRVL_SDIO=m

 

 ifneq ($(CONFIG_COMPAT_STAGING),)

+ifdef CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 CONFIG_ATH6KL_CFG80211=y

 CONFIG_ATH6KL_DEBUG=y

 # CONFIG_ATH6KL_DISABLE_TARGET_DBGLOGS is not set

@@ -501,6 +506,7 @@  CONFIG_ATH6KL_ENABLE_TARGET_DEBUG_PRINTS=y

 # CONFIG_ATH6KL_SKIP_ABI_VERSION_CHECK is not set

 CONFIG_ATH6KL_VIRTUAL_SCATTER_GATHER=y

 CONFIG_ATH6K_LEGACY=m

+endif #CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

 endif #CONFIG_MMC
```

En este enlace también pueden agregar esta opción, pero no entiendo como es que lo hacen: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.user/234047

```
Darren Kirby | 28 Sep 08:41

Picon

Gravatar

net-wireless/rtl8192se compile failure

Darren Kirby <bulliver <at> gmail.com>

2010-09-28 06:41:01 GMT

Hello all,

Trying to put the finishing touches on a new install, and compiling

the wireless driver is failing. Machine is a Toshiba Satellite L450,

uname:

 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #2 SMP Mon Sep 27 05:48:15 MDT 2010 x86_64

Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

lspci reports the device as: 14:00.0 Network controller: Realtek

Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 8172 (rev 10)

Errors:

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r6'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c:

In function 'rtl8192_pci_probe':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.c:5539:

error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010/HAL/rtl8192/rtl_core.o]

Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1/work/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0017.0705.2010/HAL/rtl8192]

Error 2

and:

* ERROR: net-wireless/rtl8192se-2.6.0017.0705.2010-r1 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=   all

(Continue reading)

Permalink | Reply |

headers

walt | 28 Sep 15:17

Picon

Re: net-wireless/rtl8192se compile failure

walt <w41ter <at> gmail.com>

2010-09-28 13:17:06 GMT

On 09/27/2010 11:41 PM, Darren Kirby wrote:

> error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

struct net_device is defined in include/linux/netdevice.h, which includes

this ifdef:

#ifdef CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

         /* List of functions to handle Wireless Extensions (instead of ioctl).

          * See <net/iw_handler.h> for details. Jean II */

         const struct iw_handler_def *   wireless_handlers;   <======== NOTE

         /* Instance data managed by the core of Wireless Extensions. */

         struct iw_public_data * wireless_data;

#endif

Looks like your kernel config doesn't have 'wireless extensions', maybe?

Permalink | Reply |

headers

Darren Kirby | 28 Sep 19:14

Picon

Gravatar

Re: Re: net-wireless/rtl8192se compile failure

Darren Kirby <bulliver <at> gmail.com>

2010-09-28 17:14:28 GMT

On Tue, Sep 28, 2010 at 7:17 AM, walt <w41ter <at> gmail.com> wrote:

> On 09/27/2010 11:41 PM, Darren Kirby wrote:

>

>> error: 'struct net_device' has no member named 'wireless_handlers'

>

> struct net_device is defined in include/linux/netdevice.h, which includes

> this ifdef:

>

> #ifdef CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

>        /* List of functions to handle Wireless Extensions (instead of

> ioctl).

>         * See <net/iw_handler.h> for details. Jean II */

>        const struct iw_handler_def *   wireless_handlers;   <======== NOTE

>        /* Instance data managed by the core of Wireless Extensions. */

>        struct iw_public_data * wireless_data;

> #endif

>

> Looks like your kernel config doesn't have 'wireless extensions', maybe?

Thanks Walt,

added CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT and it worked just fine.

Cheers,

D

```

Por favor, alguien me da una ayuda?

Gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

apreta barra ( / ) para buscar.

busca CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT

seguro que es un menu, lo activas y se activan opciones adentro, si no activas nada de lo que hay adentro, es lo mismo que no estar activado. una vez que encuentres el menu, activa con * o M el/los drivers que necesites segun el chip de tu wifi

----------

## quilosaq

No la puedes seleccionar manualmente.  Se selecciona por efecto de seleccionar otras opciones de configuración del nucleo. Tienes que seleccionar algún driver en  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Wireless LAN ---> Algo

 . Tiene que quedar seleccionado como integrado en el nucleo y no como módulo.

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *Pelela wrote:*   

> apreta barra ( / ) para buscar. 

 Te juro que no sabía esto, Gracias.

Gracias por las respuestas. Me son de mucha ayuda.

----------

## Juan Facundo

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> No la puedes seleccionar manualmente.  Se selecciona por efecto de seleccionar otras opciones de configuración del nucleo. Tienes que seleccionar algún driver en  *Quote:*   Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Wireless LAN ---> Algo . Tiene que quedar seleccionado como integrado en el nucleo y no como módulo.

 

Con solamente esto, no queda seleccionado CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y.

Edito solo para agregar:

Seleccionando "cierto" driver en  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Wireless LAN ---> Algo

 

se activa. Pero no es obligación que esté integrado. Si lo activo como módulo, habilita la opción que estoy buscando.

Gracias.

----------

## cach0rr0

tiene que selectar CONFIG_HOSTAP

por algo razon, no puede selectar WIRELESS_EXT directamente; busque para CONFIG_HOSTAP con '/' "IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)"

no se exactamente porque es asi, pero lo es

es el mismo con otras drivers (?), como ipw2200, y broadcom-sta tambien

----------

## Juan Facundo

Si, es verdad, y de hecho, el mismo error me lo decía, solo que no lo supe interpretar.

 *mensaje de error wrote:*   

>  *   madwifi-ng-0.9.4.4133.20100621 requires CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT selected by some Wireless LAN drivers (e.g CONFIG_IPW2100)

 

De hecho, seleccioné el módulo para la placa wireless intel 2100 (CONFIG_IPW2100) y automáticamente se activó la opción que buscaba.

Gracias de todos modos por tu ayuda y preocupación.

Saludos.

----------

